# Camo Wraps for Truck



## redbl (May 17, 2010)

Was looking at putting some camo vinyl accents on our company truck. Has anyone worked with this type of material before www.camo4u.com - did you put it on yourself? How hard was it?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

i dont use it but i think that this one is pretty sweet

http://www.camo4u.com/cgi-bin/edit/...&secondkey=&first_ip=1022784&PlD=product.htm&


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nothing says "professional" like some camo on the truck.........


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Longae29;1042338 said:


> Nothing says "professional" like some camo on the truck.........


Without pics or sketch its hard for for us to see what you're thinking, eg are u doing accents or 100% ? , and therefore your post will probably generate a lot of snippy comments.

At first glance it does seem kind of *******, but the idea is what look and message do u want people to have. Do u sell outdoor gear?
Up here no one has camo so you would stand out,which is a good thing, u want them to look.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

BlackIrish;1042355 said:


> Without pics or sketch its hard for for us to see what you're thinking, eg are u doing accents or 100% ? , and therefore your post will probably generate a lot of snippy comments.
> 
> At first glance it does seem kind of *******, but the idea is what look and message do u want people to have. Do u sell outdoor gear?
> Up here no one has camo so you would stand out,which is a good thing, u want them to look.


I thought with camo you would want to "blend in"....LOL...carry on


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What's a full truck wrap cost? Is it cheaper than a paint job?


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Web site says a little over a grand for the big one. Installation looks hard though.


----------



## redbl (May 17, 2010)

I was wanting to do a camo stripe down the middle of my doors and then put the company name in blaze orange letters. Lots of hunters in my area, so camo is an accepted thing


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

Deerewashed;1042316 said:


> i dont use it but i think that this one is pretty sweet
> 
> http://www.camo4u.com/cgi-bin/edit/...&secondkey=&first_ip=1022784&PlD=product.htm&


we have a lot of these in ny they look good


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Camp is hard to pull off... Too much and it'll look gaudy. Not enough and you dont notice. I've always liked the rocker camo. But only on a tan or silver truck...


----------



## redbl (May 17, 2010)

yeah - it takes just the right amount of camo to look good


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

got this in an email. had to post in in this thread.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

ussmileyflag

In an effort to support your camo truck I got all my guys camo shirts, its a start..........

Hopefully 30 guys will get noticed, my own little army of navy seals lol

tymusic


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Those shirts look good Paul,I saw one of your trucks on King Edward last week,looking good.:salute:


----------



## redbl (May 17, 2010)

sweet shirts - I was leaning toward the snow camo from Camo4u


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Camo looks great on a truck.... a military truck. There is a guy in town with a 08-10 f-350 that is totally camo'd, even the grille, bumpers and wheels. I wonder if his family tree forks lol.
Robert


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I think if you do the camo you have to do the snow/winter camo on the truck!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1045752 said:


> got this in an email. had to post in in this thread.


That is sooo funny.ussmileyflag


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

rob_cook2001;1096197 said:


> Camo looks great on a truck.... a military truck. There is a guy in town with a 08-10 f-350 that is totally camo'd, even the grille, bumpers and wheels. I wonder if his family tree forks lol.
> Robert


I laughed out loud.


----------



## redbl (May 17, 2010)

military camo (the digital kind) would look pretty cool


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

2COR517;1042366 said:


> What's a full truck wrap cost? Is it cheaper than a paint job?


Go to duramax pics in this forum and I think mine is on the 3rd page, the truck is blue and had it wrapped completely white to make my logos stand out. Also I added Michael Waddell flames on the front. Cost 2,300. As far as a paint job, paint last longer especially if your using the truck for pushing. Wraps dont handle road salt that well, (lots of maintinance on the rocker and quarter panels). IMO


----------



## 80sturgisrider (Dec 23, 2008)

Check this link--its not a wrap, but folks I work for around here like my setup. They all know i am retired USMC, so maybe they feel like that has something to do with the way I painted this truck.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74143


----------



## redbl (May 17, 2010)

We ended up doing an 8 inch camo accent on the rocker panels and camo dipped the dash board with this DIY kit - www.camodipkit.com


----------



## toyotaplow (Jan 17, 2011)

What is wrong with camo wheels and bumper? I get so many compliments on my truck that I lost count.


----------



## redbl (May 17, 2010)

A full truck wrap is typically 1/3 to 1/2 the cost of a paint job (professional paint job I should say)


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

When I buy my next truck I think I'm going to get the camo strips on the rear quarters. I think they look good.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

i like that mercer. where did you find it?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

oldbluehairhemi;1496784 said:


> i like that mercer. where did you find it?


I saw it on a truck the other day so I searched "rear quarter camo sticker" and it brought me to these web sites. http://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/mud-splash-4x4-off-road-rear-quarter-panel-kit-1686.html and http://www.biggamedecals.com/Rear_Quarter_Panel_Graphics_p/12002.htm


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

mercer_me;1497313 said:


> I saw it on a truck the other day so I searched "rear quarter camo sticker" and it brought me to these web sites. http://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/mud-splash-4x4-off-road-rear-quarter-panel-kit-1686.html and http://www.biggamedecals.com/Rear_Quarter_Panel_Graphics_p/12002.htm


Please don't.


----------



## redbl (May 17, 2010)

BlackIrish;1042355 said:


> Without pics or sketch its hard for for us to see what you're thinking, eg are u doing accents or 100% ? , and therefore your post will probably generate a lot of snippy comments.
> 
> At first glance it does seem kind of *******, but the idea is what look and message do u want people to have. Do u sell outdoor gear?
> Up here no one has camo so you would stand out,which is a good thing, u want them to look.


We went with the Duck Dynasty camo wrap design. Gets quite a bit of attention now...


----------



## redbl (May 17, 2010)

They actually have a Duck Hunters package now over at www.camo4u.com - must be becoming a popular thing...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BlackIrish;1045872 said:


> ussmileyflag
> 
> In an effort to support your camo truck I got all my guys camo shirts, its a start..........
> 
> ...


Just it until Harley tries to come after you for copyright infringement!


----------



## redbl (May 17, 2010)

Deerewashed;1042316 said:


> i dont use it but i think that this one is pretty sweet
> 
> http://www.camo4u.com/cgi-bin/edit/...&secondkey=&first_ip=1022784&PlD=product.htm&


agreed......


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been hoping this whole 'camo fad' would wear off...


----------



## redbl (May 17, 2010)

that picture is hilarious....


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

redbl;2037630 said:


> that picture is hilarious....


I hope she's rich.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I hate camo unless it's a dedicated hunting truck or something. Second to that is ridiculously lifted and modded trucks for business or work trucks.


----------

